
Female serial killer, the 'comely' Belle Gunness, loved her suitors to death - smacktoward
https://www.indystar.com/story/news/history/retroindy/2017/11/10/female-indiana-serial-killer-comely-belle-gunness-loved-her-suitors-death/848023001/
======
sundarurfriend
The title seems rather tasteless, given the subject.

The Wikipedia page [1] on her makes for a chilling read.

> She killed most of her suitors and boyfriends, and her two daughters, Myrtle
> and Lucy. She may also have killed both of her husbands and all of their
> children.

> They were married in LaPorte on April 1, 1902; just one week after the
> ceremony, Peter's infant daughter died (of uncertain causes) while alone in
> the house with Belle. In December 1902, Peter himself met with a "tragic
> accident."

And despite the list of her victims and suspected victims extending to
multiple pages, she never was found out or convicted in her lifetime.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belle_Gunness](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belle_Gunness)

